

Show HN: 99 Haskell - bramgg
http://99haskell.org/

======
bbcbasic
I like it. It is a nice way to practice Haskell and see how much you can do
without a reference.

------
bramgg
Had to restart Nginx for a second, sorry if anyone got cut off!

